# Gargoyle Prosthetic Mask...



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok, I need some advice/guidance on these masks that are glued onto your face. 

My husband has contemplated trying one of these for years, but wasn't sure about how difficult/time consuming/comfortable these things would be. This year, he is once again thinking about giving this thing a shot, so, if anyone has used these before, your advice and opinions would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

The results are amazing, but you will needs a couple of hours.

The first year I did it, it took me about 30 minutes to apply it and then 90 minutes to make it up, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

Push Eject said:


> The results are amazing, but you will needs a couple of hours.
> 
> The first year I did it, it took me about 30 minutes to apply it and then 90 minutes to make it up, if I remember correctly.


 
That does look awesome! Wonderful job. Thanks for sharing =)

The mask that we're looking at is painted all ready, so I guess the only make-up that we'd actually have to apply would be around the eyes.

Is it fairly comfortable to wear?


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

I hope this is not too obvious to post, but try applying it before the big day, so that when you go to do it on the big day, it's not your first time. You'll still need to do some make up to blend it in, both in color, and the surface. Try it at least once beforehand. I made the mistake of not trying it out beforehand, and the results were embarrassing.


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

Pat-f said:


> I hope this is not too obvious to post, but try applying it before the big day, so that when you go to do it on the big day, it's not your first time. You'll still need to do some make up to blend it in, both in color, and the surface. Try it at least once beforehand. I made the mistake of not trying it out beforehand, and the results were embarrassing.


Yes, I will most certainly take your advice on that! I'll be the one doing it all for him, so I want to make sure that I can actually do it, especially since I reassuring him, 'I've got this!' >=) Hopefully I'm right!


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

Good advice about trying it first.

Painted or not you will be doing makeup for sure to blend the edges in as you noted (about the eyes).

It is very comfortable, but keep a little bottle of liquid latex handy in case a spot around the lips should pop free after a few pints.


----------

